# New ICS Leak(again) 6.7.232



## tommybot (Apr 29, 2012)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/215557-new-ics-leak-6-7-232-a.html

http://androidforums.com/motorola-droid-bionic/578108-bionic-5-9-232-new-leak-7-6-2012-a.html
^^ has a download link active for now.



sargentmajord;2179823 said:


> Hey guys just got done installing it an its only been 15 min an i know that's not much time at all but its sooooooo smooth no hiccups no forces closes flash player seems to be rocking pretty good an webtop was updated I don't have a bionic dock so does anyone else care to check it out?





sargentmajord;2179834 said:


> Can't leaving for a baseball game but 1.2 ghz bump confirmed on the A3 chipset so the bump will go to both chipsets I'll get a pic up





DJBurner;2179841 said:


> I am currently running it now. Its working amazingly well. I have a lapdock and it is working very smooth and fast. I Have uploaded the file and you can find the file at





DJBurner;2179841 said:


> Bionic 5.9.232 New Leak 7/6/2012 - Android Forums
> 
> Happy Flashing




http://www.droidforums.net/forum/attachments/motorola-droid-bionic/52424d1341621108-new-ics-leak-6-7-232-forumrunner_20120706_183202.png
(from sargentmajord)


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Do we have to go back to 905 or can we flash this over 230?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

darkstarsinner said:


> Do we have to go back to 905 or can we flash this over 230?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


As with all leaks, I'm going to assume that you'll have to fxz back to 902, take the 905 ota, then flash in stock recovery.

Has anyone installed this yet that has noticed anything different from 230?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinkyz1979 (Oct 18, 2011)

Can someone please post another download link please all the ones i have seen don't work anymore?


----------



## twinkyz1979 (Oct 18, 2011)

new download link posted http://forum.xda-dev...=1#post28397967 (post #13) Thank you 5thAgent!!!


----------



## SpinningRust (Mar 16, 2012)

This is also a handy way to do it:
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/214902-downgrade-902-no-app-data-loss-41.html#post2180170


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I just want to point out that i am still at 1ghz

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

darkstarsinner said:


> I just want to point out that i am still at 1ghz
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


kinda strange how some are at 1.2 and some are at 1.0. did you get yours at launch? i got mines at launch and been at 1.2 throughout all the ics leak.


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

nhugh406 said:


> As with all leaks, I'm going to assume that you'll have to fxz back to 902, take the 905 ota, then flash in stock recovery.
> 
> Has anyone installed this yet that has noticed anything different from 230?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Some fixes. The Device Setup has been fixed so it no longer FC's. The Basic Using Your Device videos have been removed, but haven't been replaced with ICS ones yet. I haven't noticed anything yet. I'm still on 1.0 GHz.


----------



## speed-kills (Nov 2, 2011)

Just a thought maybe the difference between getting 1 and 1.2 is weather or not you had overclocked or used one of Sparkys open intit-d roms previosly

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I got my bionic approximately two weeks after release. And the only issue with the overclock theory is that only one revision is seeing 1.2ghz. Lol it seems a few of us hot gipped.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Has anyone proved that the 1.2 is getting higher benchmarks? That would be the test to see if there are any advantages... also battery life, but that would be hard to compare

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh and I'll always have an active link for the leaks in the OP of my thread if you guys can't find one (took .2231 down finally though)

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

darkstarsinner said:


> I got my bionic approximately two weeks after release. And the only issue with the overclock theory is that only one revision is seeing 1.2ghz. Lol it seems a few of us hot gipped.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


The problem is, I've reviewed most of the threads and there is no rhyme or reason to the 1.2 bump. Some people with launch day devices got it, some didn't. Some people who bought their bionics recently got it, some didn't. We've compared cpu revision, manufacture date, etc. We've even had 1 or 2 reports of people who had 1.2, went back to 902 and back up to the same leak using the same files to flash, and ended up at 1.0. Very confusing. I kinda like the theory that some of the people previously oc'd, and its now carrying forward, but I'm sure that will be false as well.


----------



## johnejo (Aug 23, 2011)

My wife recently (about 2 or 3 months ago) got a new bionic, and I got a refurb. When installing 230 on my wifes she got bumped up to 1.2 even though we have never done any oc'ing on either phone, but I only got 1.0. Grrr. Oh, well. Hope someone can figure it out and perhaps find a resolution for those of us stuck on 1.0.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

i never bothered to oc my phone cause i found it to be fast enough stock. i probably wouldn't even know that i was bumped to 1.2 without people posting about it. on stock 232, i'm getting consistent 3000 range on quadrant just to throw out a number.


----------



## Guitrsol93 (Feb 24, 2012)

speed-kills said:


> Just a thought maybe the difference between getting 1 and 1.2 is weather or not you had overclocked or used one of Sparkys open intit-d roms previosly
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Wish it was that simple haha I've never overclocked or used Sparky's init.d roms before, but I'm clocked at 1.2ghz


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I was oc'd, and I've been at 1.0 after updating to the leaks.

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I am now running hot and my battery is draining pretty quickly. Not sure why but I'm gonna reflash and see what happens.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jmath679 (Apr 25, 2012)

darkstarsinner said:


> I am now running hot and my battery is draining pretty quickly. Not sure why but I'm gonna reflash and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


Just factory reset. Mine did that on stock and the problem was solved with a reset.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I've reset a couple of times and each time I got the same result. Today i just wiped the cache and the temp seems to have gone down but the battery was still so bad that while driving to work playing Pandora and charging the battery was still dying faster than it could charge. Got to work and only had half a charge left when it was full when I hit the road. I see that my display is taking a toll so i turned the brightness down to half way. We'll see tomorrow how it goes.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drop Knowledge (Dec 26, 2011)

Noob question...sorry.

I'm trying to flash ICS to a Bionic for work/testing purposes, but haven't mingled w/ it's dev community at all, or w/ Moto phones in general (though I do have experiencing flashing/modding). I have both root and CWM recovery, but am old a very old build version (5.5.886...). I'm wondering what it would take to get from where I am to the .232 ICS leak?

I've been doing some reading, but with all these build versions needing to be flashed back and forth I'm a little lost. Any help would be appreciated, and I apologize again.


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

WHAT?! No new leak this week? ahahah


----------



## lancerday (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm on stock .905 rooted with a Nandroid backup. If I flash the .232 ICS leak, will I be able to simply CWM restore to my Nandroid backup to get back on .905 (for the update path)?


----------



## DrJay (Mar 6, 2012)

lancerday said:


> I'm on stock .905 rooted with a Nandroid backup. If I flash the .232 ICS leak, will I be able to simply CWM restore to my Nandroid backup to get back on .905 (for the update path)?


NO! The kernel gets changed... If you go to the ics leak, you will have to RSD to 902 then ota to 905 THEN restore your nandroid backup

Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## meandg5 (Sep 23, 2011)

So far, I'm liking this .232!! Nice and smooth, no glitchs or FC's.


----------



## lancerday (Jan 10, 2012)

DrJay said:


> NO! The kernel gets changed... If you go to the ics leak, you will have to RSD to 902 then ota to 905 THEN restore your nandroid backup
> 
> Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


Thanks! Glad I know before I flashed it!


----------

